
Gitlab Returning 502 or 503 (at least from Ireland) - JeanMarcS
Depending on the page, can&#x27;t access from Ireland
======
JeanMarcS
What's strange is that the status page says website is green

~~~
hjanssen
not anymore

~~~
JeanMarcS
Ah yes, all turned red !

------
OrionSubnet
You should find the issue is resolved now, there was a global issue which as
been fixed at the time of writing.

